# clang and python completition for vim?



## yukiteruamano (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi everybody!

I have interest in practicing C/C++ and Python languages, and right now I'm searching plugins for vim for this work.


What is yours recommendations in this case?


----------



## jmccue (Jul 18, 2016)

Not sure what you mean by 'plugin', but see this file /usr/local/share/vim/vim74/compiler/README.txt,  is part of the editors/vim port.

John


----------



## yukiteruamano (Jul 19, 2016)

@jmccue in Wikipedia plugin > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug-in_(computing)

I see the files and `pkg info vim` the support for Clang compiler (in base system) isn't for default.

I request information over plugins that you knows, for completion for C/C++ using Clang compiler (in base system).

The Python completion is done, using spf13 vim configuration.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe https://github.com/justmao945/vim-clang? It doesn't require libclang like all the others.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 17, 2016)

*Moderator*, this post should go under Userland Programming and Scripting, editors/vim is not a part of base system.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2016)

fnoyanisi, that category doesn't quite cover it either. But it's probably the best place for it. Thread moved.


----------

